# WTB Push Pole 12 to 15 ft Used



## backcast (Apr 9, 2013)

I have 18ft fiberglass I had on Mitzi 15. Brand unknown. $100
Joe
Sugar Land


----------



## Mardar1 (Aug 7, 2019)

backcast said:


> I have 18ft fiberglass I had on Mitzi 15. Brand unknown. $100
> Joe
> Sugar Land


When are you available for me to come out and buy it ?


----------



## backcast (Apr 9, 2013)

Sent you pm


----------



## Mardar1 (Aug 7, 2019)

Backcast - thanks your your time today, but I think I will forgo your offer. I need smaller lighter pole


----------



## lydenca (Oct 29, 2014)

hit up Stiffy and see if they have blemish poles, they will discount those and sell them


----------



## Mardar1 (Aug 7, 2019)

lydenca said:


> hit up Stiffy and see if they have blemish poles, they will discount those and sell them


good idea , i have already called and they said keep calling back


----------



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

Mardar1 said:


> Backcast - thanks your your time today, but I think I will forgo your offer. I need smaller lighter pole


What was the story on Backcast's push pole? I was going to ask to be second in line


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

Carbon Marnie makes a carbon 10' pole for $200 new.


----------



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

backcast said:


> Sent you pm


PMed you


----------

